# Belleayre 4/11



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Call

madriverjack


----------



## Sotto (Apr 10, 2010)

Count me it


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Call

madriverjack
sotto
bvibert


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

madriverjack
sotto
bvibert 
Greg


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2010)

madriverjack
sotto
bvibert 
Greg
gmcunni


where/what time for meet up? never been there before.


----------



## 180 (Apr 10, 2010)

Best Bumps, Yahoo and the 2 trails to the skiers right of Belleayre run.  Bring rock boards for most fun.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll be rolling in at 10:30 (silver pathfinder) with the tailgate up tunes on in my lawnchair gettin ready for some bump bashing.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 10, 2010)

madriverjack
sotto
bvibert 
Greg
gmcunni
powhunter
Jonnypoach

Greg is there a better way to get out that way other than 84 to 87??

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Greg is there a better way to get out that way other than 84 to 87??



This what I was thinking, but I have no idea what I'm doing...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...4629,-73.313184&spn=0.01736,0.045104&t=h&z=15


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Greg is there a better way to get out that way other than 84 to 87??
> 
> steveo



I'm rolling with Brian and his whacky route. I think for you, 84>87 is the way to go.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> where/what time for meet up? never been there before.



I haven't got a clue, Greg and I should be rolling in around 11.  I guess we'll look for Jack tailgating??


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe some showers this morning, then in the 50's. Slush bumps!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 12, 2010)

you young boys crack me up....i love it!! most of you guys seem to be between 30 & early 40s. am i correct? just wait until you get to your late 40s....thats when everything started happening to me....when i say started i mean wear & tear issues....just too much of a good thing;-) my achilles is starting to feel better today....theres no way last weekend i could have pounded bumps again....i use to do it all the time....im just hoping for one more weekend:roll:8)


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> you young boys crack me up....i love it!! most of you guys seem to be between 30 & early 40s. am i correct? just wait until you get to your late 40s....thats when everything started happening to me....when i say started i mean wear & tear issues....just too much of a good thing;-) my achilles is starting to feel better today....theres no way last weekend i could have pounded bumps again....i use to do it all the time....im just hoping for one more weekend:roll:8)



JP is in his mid 40's. powhunter turns 50 this month. 180 is 47. Shredder of Gnar is in his late 50's, I believe.

State of mind.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 12, 2010)

Greg said:


> JP is in his mid 40's. powhunter turns 50 this month. 180 is 47. Shredder of Gnar is in his late 50's, I believe.
> 
> State of mind.



aint no state of mind its a state of body lol....i know when im warn out & over did it....i have HUGE wear & tear issues....my hips, my right foot, lower back, achiles, ham strings, right shoulder, neck, both wrists, several fingers & starting left knee problems....i been training in a gym religiously 25+ years....dont know if thats helped or hindered....it certainly aint no state of mind:roll: ouch!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> JP is in his mid 40's. powhunter turns 50 this month. 180 is 47. Shredder of Gnar is in his late 50's, I believe.
> 
> State of mind.



fyi:

last night feel asleep around 10pm or so....i wake up a few hours later feeling that feeling in my calves....anyone know what that feeling is? cramps & i mean brutal cramps....they didnt appear but i almost thought they were....from 1992-2000 i inline skated 150 days a season....jumping over every fence, fire hydrant etc....back then i was known as an ass aggressive street skater....im not sure how much damage that did to my body....all i know is walking up at 2-3am with brutal calf spasms....


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> fyi:



you sure you weren't at Belleayre this past Sunday? there was a buff dude skiing only in a speedo.. saw him from a distance and thought it was you.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you sure you weren't at Belleayre this past Sunday? there was a buff dude skiing only in a speedo.. saw him from a distance and thought it was you.



lol....no speedo lol....i have never been to belleayre:wink: wait till u guys catch up to my age:-o:roll:


----------

